# Name a smoke that is not popular but delivers



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Let me start off this discussion:

Can you name a cigar that is relatively unknown but delivers?

I ask this because I am always on the lookout for brands that aren't too popular, but are really good smokes. I like putting in the time to discover these smokes--It's like discovering that little known artist and finding his/her work to be a hidden gem.

Let's start.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

El Mejor Emerald

Perdomo Lot 23

Oliveros 1927

OPK Colonels Reserve 2006

Onyx

Just a few I have come across..


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Henry Clay Rothschild. A medium smoke that has enough turn in it to make it intriguing.(Thanks Ron):madgrin:


----------



## bas (Jul 9, 2010)

I would second that. The Henry Clay Brevas have treated me pretty well. It is an ugly stick, but tasty. Not too complex, but at its price point, very solid.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Breakaway500 said:


> El Mejor Emerald
> 
> Perdomo Lot 23
> 
> ...


I find the Lot 23, like many of the Perdomo's, to be a one note wonder.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

I saw in another thread that your a maria mancini fan...thats the stick that comes to mind for me with this question.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Perdomo Habano Corojo.


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> El Mejor Emerald
> 
> Perdomo Lot 23
> 
> ...


Agree on the El Mejor. I have 2 lot 23s that I've yet to try. I've got to take another opportunity to mention Flor de Oliva. Just got a bundle of the maduros and man those are GOOD.

I also have to mention Victor Sinclair vintage select. These are box pressed toros that feel and smoke a lot smaller than they are. The taste really good. Nice cocoa and a slight sweetness. Rich smoke. They remind me of Padron x000s. YMMV.

Speaking of Padron x000, they are popular AND they deliver - for not too much money. Very nice.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Hmmm, this is tough one. You have to ask yourself... do you mention your hidden gems and risk them becoming popular and have the prices driven up, or worse the quality driven down... or do you share what you have found with your BOTL??

I'll share one.

The Honduian El Ray del Mundos, especially the Oscuros are very good, affordable and not mentioned that often. Enjoy!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

El Rico Habano


----------



## MrMoJoe (Jul 25, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> Henry Clay Rothschild. A medium smoke that has enough turn in it to make it intriguing.(Thanks Ron):madgrin:


Agreed - Henry Clay always delivers! Not terribly complex, but good, straightforward flavor; sort of "old school" if you will.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Slowpokebill said:


> Hmmm, this is tough one. You have to ask yourself... do you mention your hidden gems and risk them becoming popular and have the prices driven up, or worse the quality driven down... or do you share what you have found with your BOTL??


'Tis true.

But I really want to pick your brains. A PM would work and I promise not to tell anyone.:tape:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Slowpokebill said:


> Hmmm, this is tough one. You have to ask yourself... do you mention your hidden gems and risk them becoming popular and have the prices driven up, or worse the quality driven down... or do you share what you have found with your BOTL??
> 
> I'll share one.
> 
> The Honduian El Ray del Mundos, especially the Oscuros are very good, affordable and not mentioned that often. Enjoy!


That is according to if you consider them and yourself BOTL or not. I do not hold any secrets back from my brothers. If I find a good smoke at a great deal then I share it.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I love the Don Tomas Maddies and Classico, really don't hear much about them


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

FiveStar said:


> El Rico Habano


Yah.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

Nat Sherman Omerta

Most Nat Shermans fall way too far toward the mild end of the spectrum for my tastes, but these little Nicaraguan puros are serioulsy packed with flavor! Plus, the current JR catalog has them for 20 bucks for a nifty little box of 6!

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Smoked five things from the El Titan de Bronze factory over the past couple weeks... holy crap.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Smoked five things from the El Titan de Bronze factory over the past couple weeks... holy crap.


I googled these and checked out their website. Looks interesting. Where can they be found?


----------



## Perseus459 (Sep 14, 2007)

Drew Estate La Vieja Habana
Perdomo Lot 23
Sancho Panza Fuerte


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

marked said:


> I googled these and checked out their website. Looks interesting. Where can they be found?


A couple retailers sell his sticks, H&H seems to be the main one online.

In addition, the following are made at the factory:
El Primer Mundo Liga Miami 
Bonita Smoke Shop's 18th


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of Nat Sherman cigars but they do have one that delivers. The Omerta.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

When i used to smoke Non Cubans before i became a C.C.snob Perdomo Cuban Parejo.


----------



## USM_Eagle (Jun 14, 2010)

Casa royale 

Siboney Reserve is a new favorite of mine


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Santiago Cabana "El Original" Maduro

You can only get these in the Florida Keys at the Island Smoke Shop, but they may be one of the best cigars I have ever smoked.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

El Mejor espresso. After a couple of months age on them, they turn into a totally different cigar. 

The ugly as hell makers choice naturals, They are pretty one dimensional, but damn that's a good dimension.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

I have smoked a couple Spanish Galleon Robustos (Atlantic Cigar) and have found them to be a nice stick. They were recommended by to me by another BOTL on here.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Pinar Del Rio Sungrown Liga #5.

Tasty stick with lots of spice and old world flavor. A little heavy on the nic.


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

A few that I've thought were pretty good that I never hear anyone talk about are 

The Griffins
Butera

and especially 

"San Martin", a peruvian puro thats not widely distributed.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

tmajer15 said:


> A few that I've thought were pretty good that I never hear anyone talk about are
> 
> The Griffins


I had a Griffins tubo that was pretty good.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

I really like the la majeho flor de la palma maduros. They are a bit pricey, but you only live once. And as you know, they only come in the one size(slightly large corona), with the pigtail end. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Opus X


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

Just smoked some of these that my brother in-law gave me not bad $70 for a box of 40

CUBAN ROUNDS CIGARS Handmade NIC Wrapper: NIC Binder: NIC Filler: NIC Medium-Full Bodied The Cuban Rounds brand is handmade with a short filler blend of 100% Cuban-seed tobaccos, a spicy binder and an attractive medium-brown EMS wrapper, this Nicaraguan puro is a rich, medium to full bodied smoke with lots of flavor that is priced just right for your pockets!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

friz said:


> CUBAN ROUNDS CIGARS


Well, there is marketing at it's best I say. Could be better than most Puro's according to the label colors. :doh::dunno:
Taste of Havana, from Nic? Thats like me making a copy of a part, slapping the red, white and blue colors on it then saying it's a "Taste Of America". It was American Grade Stainless that I used though. LMAO


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Well, there is marketing at it's best I say. Could be better than most Puro's according to the label colors. :doh::dunno:
> Taste of Havana, from Nic? Thats like me making a copy of a part, slapping the red, white and blue colors on it then saying it's a "Taste Of America". It was American Grade Stainless that I used though. LMAO


Why they gotta taste just like Cuban Cohiba's they look like em.uke:


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Seminole said:


> Santiago Cabana "El Original" Maduro
> 
> You can only get these in the Florida Keys at the Island Smoke Shop, but they may be one of the best cigars I have ever smoked.


Island Smoke Shop


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

You all are great. Gee, now I have to start getting some $$$ together to start ordering! A couple of those brands I never heard of, but you can't go wrong if they come from Miami (generally, anyway). I always felt the best cigars (outside of Cuba) come from right here in the US and most of the time, the price can't be beat.

Thanks. If you have more suggestions, keep on posting or shoot me a PM.


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

Omar Ortez 

I had one a few weeks back and got it for $4 and change which is cheap here in NY and I was very surprised, excellent stick


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

> Why they gotta taste just like Cuban Cohiba's they look like em.


One of the worst cigars I ever smoked was called Carbon Copy, and the packaging looks almost identical to the Cuban Rounds. I believe they were Dominican.


----------



## sixpackvintage (Aug 5, 2010)

denarok said:


> Omar Ortez
> 
> I had one a few weeks back and got it for $4 and change which is cheap here in NY and I was very surprised, excellent stick


Thanks for the tip im gonna try it this weekend if my cigar shop has em!


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Carlos Torano Virtuoso, doesn't get mentioned nearly as much as it should. Really is a great cigar.

Oliva Connecticut, you hear a lot about Oliva but not this cigar. My father loves these, very smooth, creamy and flavorful.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> Carlos Torano Virtuoso, doesn't get mentioned nearly as much as it should. Really is a great cigar.
> 
> Oliva Connecticut, you hear a lot about Oliva but not this cigar. My father loves these, very smooth, creamy and flavorful.


As funny as it sounds, as big as fan as I am of Torano, I have never had the Virtuoso. I have attempted to get it off c-bid, but have failed. I will make a harder effort to get it.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i've been enjoying casa fernandez arsenio robusto's lately...


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

BKDW said:


> As funny as it sounds, as big as fan as I am of Torano, I have never had the Virtuoso. I have attempted to get it off c-bid, but have failed. I will make a harder effort to get it.


Carlos Torano Cigars from SeriousCigars.com

They are mighty fine.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for the link.

Much appreciated. 

I going to see if I can get some off c-bid.... I will just have to put in a higher bid.


----------



## tdkimer (Aug 14, 2009)

Verdadero Organic ain't too bad when your in the mood for a smooth Connecticut. Got one on a trade and ended up picking up some 5 packs for the golf course.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Ashton Benchmades made by DPG.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Victor Sinclair Vintage Select

Calle Ocho

Brocatus

Arganese Conn. and maduro

Flor de Oliva (kinda popular very good everday cigar)


----------



## Necrodomis (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm a fan of all the Sancho Panzas and Lot 23 maddys


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Plop007 said:


> Victor Sinclair Vintage Select
> 
> Calle Ocho
> 
> ...


i will try them...

Funny thing is that i am not too big on Flor de Oliva. Some are hit and miss, in my opinion. Some are solid, and some are not. The torpedos seem to be good. the other sizes I have had have not been so good for me.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

JdN Fuerte


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

Hoyo de Monterrey Hoyo de Tradicion. A very good, consistent smoke. I have never had a bad one and I have smoked through several boxes. Their price is about 6 retail, 3 or 4 online.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

tdkimer said:


> Verdadero Organic ain't too bad when your in the mood for a smooth Connecticut. Got one on a trade and ended up picking up some 5 packs for the golf course.


+1

had one this morning. it been sitting about a year. nice smooth creamy with lots of raisin hints. when the flavor started to change in the last third i coulda swore it tasted like raisin bread... anyway it was excellent with mug of hot coffee.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Verdadero seems to be very inexpensive on C-bid.... 

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Perdomo fresh rolled & Taboo value blend


----------



## USM_Eagle (Jun 14, 2010)

I forgot to put El Rey del Mundo Oscuro.


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

I'll submit two, one may be popular but the other is kinda hidden:

-La Fleur Double Ligero - Full Bodied, especially at the final third - great flavor, awesome smoke. Be sure to have something sweet nearby to balance the buzz!

-Don Lino Africa - Chocolate and Coffee, feels like I'm smoking a good imperial stout. Never picked up an aroma of burning chocolate before this smoke.


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

dpcoz said:


> I'll submit two, one may be popular but the other is kinda hidden:
> 
> -La Fleur Double Ligero - Full Bodied, especially at the final third - great flavor, awesome smoke. Be sure to have something sweet nearby to balance the buzz!
> 
> -Don Lino Africa - Chocolate and Coffee, feels like I'm smoking a good imperial stout. Never picked up an aroma of burning chocolate before this smoke.


I've been curious about the Africas. Have a guy local who smoked one, didn't think it was amazing, but he liked it. Didn't get into flavor profiles, but a stout sounds good.

LFGs are good - chisel's are good times!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Cigar: ORTSAC 1962
Size: 6 x 54
Wrapper: Corojo
Binder: Dominican Republic
Filler: Dominican Republic/Nicaragua
Strength: Mild-Medium

Appearance and Construction (17/20): The fact that these cigars come packaged in an authentic ammunition canister is pretty cool but let’s face it you can’t smoke that. The cigar has a nice looking wrapper with some significant veins. The cigar is banded at the foot with the name of the smoke and is rather simple but it gets the job done. Upon inspection of the cigar there are no soft spots, and while some veins are visible at the foot it does not appear that they will effect the draw. One thing that struck me as strange was the wrapper which felt a little bit thick. Because of this I decided to hole punch the cigar.

Flavor & Notes (27/30): The prelight draw of the cigar seemed a little dry and earthy to me. Eagerly looking to get into the review process again I lit this smoke up and was a little surprised on how enjoyable it was. While the cigar did not have much complexity it had notes of wood that remained throughout the smoke. In the beginning there were some spices especially through the nose but they faded before the first third was up. But the consistency of the wood flavors on both samples were a very enjoyable experience.


Burn/Ash/Draw (22/25): The cigar had some burn issues and while it never canoed it did burn very jagged and I think this had to do with the thick wrapper on the cigar. But at the same time it burned very slow and it took me almost 2 hours to smoke my second sample. The ash was firm and around the 2″ mark I ashed well before the cigar was ready to. I believe I could of gotten another inch with ease. The draw was acceptable, with a semi resistance. I am sure a straight cut would of relieved the resistance.

Overall (22/25): I was surprised by this mild to medium bodied cigar. A lot of companies that make their own cigars that are new to the premium marketplace fail. This cigar however is a winner, and I look forward to revisiting the brand in the winter as the wood notes would go well by the fire on a cold snowy day.

Rating: 88
Price: $6.00


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

Turtle said:


> I've been curious about the Africas. Have a guy local who smoked one, didn't think it was amazing, but he liked it. Didn't get into flavor profiles, but a stout sounds good.
> 
> LFGs are good - chisel's are good times!


Most reviews on the africas are poor, mainly due to burn/treatment issues. One of the owners of Old Havana cigar shop in West Chester, PA, recommended it to a friend and I and man he was on point. the flavor's great, medium bodied, pleasure of a smoke. I've had three (with five more coming courtesy of cbid) - no burn issues at all! Affordable and worth a shot.


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

dpcoz said:


> Most reviews on the africas are poor, mainly due to burn/treatment issues. One of the owners of Old Havana cigar shop in West Chester, PA, recommended it to a friend and I and man he was on point. the flavor's great, medium bodied, pleasure of a smoke. I've had three (with five more coming courtesy of cbid) - no burn issues at all! Affordable and worth a shot.


Thanks for the input - I think one of the local shops has a few. Have to go check that out.


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> El Mejor espresso. After a couple of months age on them, they turn into a totally different cigar.
> 
> The ugly as hell makers choice naturals, They are pretty one dimensional, but damn that's a good dimension.


The El Mejor espresso is a good stick as well as Nica Libre. Don't know if the 5 Vegas Cask is popular or not, but it is good as well.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

+1 on the Benchmades.

The cigars that most have heard of but don't get very much hype are the JdN Dark Corojo. Of all the cigars I have enjoyed this year, old friends and new acquaintances alike, this has to be my favorite. They are not inexpensive but the ones I have smoked absolutely blew my mind.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

Omar Ortez Puro Maduro (made wholly out of San Andres Morron tobacco) full bodied, medium-full strength.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

more.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Reo by Rocky Patel.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Slowpokebill said:


> The Honduian El Ray del Mundos, especially the Oscuros are very good, affordable and not mentioned that often. Enjoy!


I'm a big, big, BIIIIIIIIG fan of this stick. Tasty as hell, consistantly solid construction, beautiful wrapper. Never had a bad one.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> I'm a big, big, BIIIIIIIIG fan of this stick. Tasty as hell, consistantly solid construction, beautiful wrapper. Never had a bad one.


El Rey del Mundo is a brand that I respect. They make solid all around cigars for the most part and they are now very consistent. I smoke them all the time. The Robusto Larga and Supremas are consistently very good. I think the Flor de Llaneza takes the cake, though. That particular line (IMO) stacks up pretty well with some of the more complex NC cigars on the market, and it does not have an inflated price point, either. Definitely one of the most complex cigars you can find at 5 bucks (in the five pack). The construction is top notch--smokes like it should cost at least double the price.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I am also going to add one: Mayorga Gordito, EMS wrapper.

It is a Nicaraguan Puro, and it actually has quite a bit of depth and substance to it. It is peppery, but not overbearingly so. Very flavorful and not harsh. There is complexity and it does coat your palate with good flavor-- nothing hollow about this stick.

They seem to age better than their Costa Rican wrapper counterparts. 

And all of this for about 2 dollars a stick. The construction is not bad at all. 

Surprised more people are not talking about this stick, but the fact that JR carries them is probably a contributing factor. I think this smoke is a good representative of Nicaraguan cigars and it is extremely affordable.

I had this particular cigar in my humidor for about a year.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*I've done reviews on two ...Capoeiras and Nordings and one that I haven't done a review yet is the Puros Huerfanos 681 Maduros. The Capos can be had for $39 a bundle, the Nording for $79 per bundle and the Puros Huerfanos $40 a bundle. Shhh...don't tell too many others about these as I don't want to see a run on them or pricing going up before I buy about 5 more boxes of each.*


----------



## jspilon (Aug 25, 2009)

I like the Hugo Cassar Diamonds (HON), they sell for 5$ here and I saw them for 1$ a stick in bundle of 25 on the net, although it seems no one have them in stock if they have them listed in the first place... anyone see those let me know!!!


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks again Cigary.


----------



## tebone673 (Nov 10, 2009)

El Baton


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2010)

Cigary said:


> *I've done reviews on two ...Capoeiras and Nordings and one that I haven't done a review yet is the Puros Huerfanos 681 Maduros. The Capos can be had for $39 a bundle, the Nording for $79 per bundle and the Puros Huerfanos $40 a bundle. Shhh...don't tell too many others about these as I don't want to see a run on them or pricing going up before I buy about 5 more boxes of each.*


I'll second the Capoeira. I have been accumulating the Capoeira Formado (4 boxes) the last month along with the El Cobre Double Fuerte. :typing:

Dando


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

BKDW said:


> Thanks again Cigary.


*Anytime brother! :smoke:*



Dando said:


> I'll second the Capoeira. I have been accumulating the Capoeira Formado (4 boxes) the last month along with the El Cobre Double Fuerte. :typing:
> 
> Dando


*Lol,,,have we been bidding against each other? 4 boxes???? :shocked:*


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2010)

Cigary said:


> *Anytime brother! :smoke:*
> 
> *Lol,,,have we been bidding against each other? 4 boxes???? :shocked:*


Two boxes for me which should last years in a rotation ~ 1,400 sticks and 2 boxes (2-3 at a time) are given out.

I won't be bidding:fencing: on them anymore so good luck.

dando


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

Henry Clay Hondurans


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

i'm really into the el mejor emeralds... just got some on cbid for 1.8 per stick. i love em.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

La Aroma de Cuba ... I like the Monarch size, its like $4.70 (singles) and just out-freaking-standing. Really easy draw, little bit of pepper and spice, great flavors, solid construction, great burn. Its one of my favorites. 

I dont know how popular it is (or isnt) but I never see people talking about it and according to the lady at the place I buy smokes every now and again, I'm the only one that buys them there. 

There's also the La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor that's supposed to be amazing as well, but I havent tried that one yet.... just the New Blend (that snobby cigar magazine gave the Mi Amor a 93 rating...)


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

Athion said:


> La Aroma de Cuba ... I like the Monarch size, its like $4.70 (singles) and just out-freaking-standing. Really easy draw, little bit of pepper and spice, great flavors, solid construction, great burn. Its one of my favorites.
> 
> I dont know how popular it is (or isnt) but I never see people talking about it and according to the lady at the place I buy smokes every now and again, I'm the only one that buys them there.
> 
> There's also the La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor that's supposed to be amazing as well, but I havent tried that one yet.... just the New Blend (that snobby cigar magazine gave the Mi Amor a 93 rating...)


LAdC's are quite popular, especially since Jose Garcia started working with Ashton; though I don't buy into the whole rating system, I do agree though, the Mi Amor is an incredible cigar.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Cigary said:


> * The Capos can be had for $39 a bundle...*


Um...WHERE?!!


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

Petrus Etiquette Rouge is a mild-bodied Connecticut. I like it for the following reasons:
1. Well-rolled; I've never had a burn or draw problem. As far as the rolling, it's as consistent as Ashton and Partagas. 2. Unlike a lot of mild Connecticuts, it is complex; it actually engages your taste buds. 3. Flavor is consistent from one stick to the next. 4. It is dirt-cheap on cigarbid.


----------



## SeanL (Feb 14, 2010)

Casa Fernandez cigars are good, yet they do not get as much praise as they deserve. My guess is that the brand could use better distribution.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

bump babump bump bump:thumb:


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

+1 on ERDM Robusto Oscuros, OPK, Santiago Cabana. 

Also, I love the Bolivar Fuerte Petite. And Flor De A Allones Maximo and Especiales #5. These 2 fly way under the radar, but they are great.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Arnie said:


> +1 on ERDM Robusto Oscuros, OPK, Santiago Cabana.
> 
> Also, I love the Bolivar Fuerte Petite. And Flor De A Allones Maximo and Especiales #5. These 2 fly way under the radar, but they are great.


Out of fascination, I bought some of the Maximos (5 pack) a few months ago. I can't say for certain how old they were, but I do know that they were not moving at the JR, and they looked considerably older than the newer packed ones. i guess they had some time on them.

I found them to be decent-- not bad by any stretch, but not that great. Now, let me ask you, how old were your sticks? Because maybe that was the issue. The JR by me has them (dated 2007) for about 50 bucks a box. But I did not want to buy them because I did not "dig" the five pack.

Anyone knows about the Flor de A. Allones?


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

BKDW said:


> Out of fascination, I bought some of the Maximos (5 pack) a few months ago. I can't say for certain how old they were, but I do know that they were not moving at the JR, and they looked considerably older than the newer packed ones. i guess they had some time on them.
> 
> I found them to be decent-- not bad by any stretch, but not that great. Now, let me ask you, how old were your sticks? Because maybe that was the issue. The JR by me has them (dated 2007) for about 50 bucks a box. But I did not want to buy them because I did not "dig" the five pack.
> 
> Anyone knows about the Flor de A. Allones?


I think mine were about one year old. How long they were in JR's warehouse is anyone's guess. I purchased 5er's of the Maximo and a box of the little Especiales #5's, which are more flavorful than the Maximos, as sometimes smaller cigars are more tasty.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you Arnie.

I have one remaining from a five pack that i bought.... I will smoke that tonight. Maybe there is a difference.


----------



## brooksbrosracing (Oct 28, 2010)

The La Escepcion 2006. Only place I have seen it is the JR store in Selma. $4 a stick and its an amazing medium body smoke.


----------



## srpoutlaw (Aug 26, 2010)

Casa Fernandez Arsenio Maduro! These cigars pack a lot of flavor for a great price I suggest everyone a least try one.


----------



## Snomoskier (Apr 15, 2009)

Oliveror 8 Zero is great. Only smoked the Churchill but they are very flavorful and very well made.


----------



## humbertothehorrible (Oct 3, 2006)

My list of unsung heroes...

Reviews from those who have smoked them are just about unanimous.. (We don't censor reviews.)

Capoeira Cigars

Carlos Torano Virtuoso Cigars

Don Tomas Special Edition Connecticut Cigars

El Cobre by Oliva Cigars

Final Blend Cigars

GH2 by Gran Habano Cigars

La Floridita Fuerte Cigars

Puros Huerfanos Blend 143 Cigars

Vudu Cigars


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

humbertothehorrible said:


> My list of unsung heroes...
> 
> Reviews from those who have smoked them are just about unanimous.. (We don't censor reviews.)
> 
> ...


Torano is beautiful. They don't seem to have the "street reputation" that the other bigger names have, but they churn out quality stick after quality stick. And they are quite affordable.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

jameson red label toro..... $25 for a 5 pack from famous-smoke.com really smooth, fantastic taste. black lable is good as well a little fuller taste if you prefer that over a milder


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I thought I would revive this.

Need to make some more purchases.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

BKDW said:


> I thought I would revive this.
> 
> Need to make some more purchases.


Did anyone mention the Jose M Losa from The Cuban Shop in Miami? For the price they really deliver. Give them a year of rest.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Arnie said:


> Did anyone mention the Jose M Losa from The Cuban Shop in Miami? For the price they really deliver. Give them a year of rest.


Nope. No one mentioned it. For good reason: they suck!

Please stop mentioning Luis Sanchez's cigars... they're just not good at all.

People on this board just like influencing people with their bad tastes.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

BKDW said:


> Nope. No one mentioned it. For good reason: they suck!
> 
> Please stop mentioning Luis Sanchez's cigars... they're just not good at all.
> 
> People on this board just like influencing people with their bad tastes.


Oh right, my bad. Joe Losa is the fry cook at the Cuban Sandwich Shoppe. I thought I was on another blog.


----------

